# things down vents



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

got called to a 2 month old 4 story hotel for a toilet on Th floor stopped up. Ran auger and it didn't feel right. Pulled the toilet you can see the rest Did the same thing at a house about 2 years ago. it was 2" long got it out with a magnet from roof. this one was realy stuck. roofers! Well i shoulden't say that it is easy money in the bank


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Damn! Hard to believe a roofer dropped that in there "accidentally". Nice find.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We had one like that, before we had cameras. Was a 4 story apartment building, the maintenance man said it always backed up in the 3rd floor bathroom. The maintenance mane used to get it open with a 1/2" snake like a spartan 100. But it would plug up again a week later. So my dad and uncle went there ran the 1065 down from the vent stack on the roof. They just couldn't get through this one spot. So they opened the wall on the third floor cut the cast iron stack looked in with a mirror and saw a 2x4 stuck in the pipe.

Have to love the guys that drum up work like that for us


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

After hurricane Katrina I found a piece of lattice(single strip) in a 3" toilet vent,,,,well at the bottom of the stack. The wind picked it up and it happened to end up in the pipe. 3 points!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I was doing some condos on stilts in maryland. We would rough in the top 3 floors then move on to the next planning on doing the underneath last so the drywallers could start to drywall. When I went back to finish the rough ins I don't know why but I happened to look up inside the 3 inch stack. I saw a glass soda bottle stuck in a 45. This was in the days before plastic soda bottles. I got a peice of black iron pipe and broke the bottle. whenI did I heard something in there I looked in it again and there was another bottle in there. I did this for a total of fifteen bottles in that 3 inch stack. It sounded like a soda machine dropping another bottle. Super came up to me and told me to clean up the glass. I took him out to the parking lot and pointed at the roofers and told him to get them down off the roof to do it. They tried to say that someone else had done it from inside the units but there was no way they could have put those bottles in there.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We were doing a 3 story house, multi miliion dollar mansion with an elevator and all, framers were fired half way throught the job for some reason, someone came back and dropped 2x4's down all the roof vents and other debris :no:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This is the best one I have to date, and I still don't believe it happened the way it is told:



I did a plumbing drain rework, copper dwv system. The copper piping was still in great shape...just that there was buildup like concrete *blood pressure meds* and it was against code with the flat vent. 


A blue rubber ball was stuck in the vent's wye branch. When the 78 year old woman saw this ball, she instantly recognized it.


She said around 40 years ago they used to have certain fireworks that had a blue ball attached to the bottom of the parachute design that would open up at 100's of feet into the air, and this blue foam ball would always be the weight that brought it back to earth.


She said that most likely one of those fireworks fell from the sky and fell into that stack. ???

I would trust the thinking that one of her boys threw it in there...but they would of been in their 20's...and to get this ball in the 4" stack on a roof you can't even see barely on the backside, is impressive.


But she knew what that ball was the second she saw it because they would have to pick them up along with the strings and parachutes before cutting the grass.

Fact? ....or fiction. I can't decide on either. I was shocked though when I heard about the object found in there.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

How about a floor drain added to a K.S drain?

K.S. would not drain at all. They ran a new line UPHILL to the drain. (another story)

Broke up the concrete and found a 3" ABS line running PAST the 3" cast wye for the K.S.

See that on the see-snake and identify......


----------



## Shuanvon (Aug 5, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> We were doing a 3 story house, multi miliion dollar mansion with an elevator and all, framers were fired half way throught the job for some reason, someone came back and dropped 2x4's down all the roof vents and other debris :no:


 
Wow, Now that is what I call a coincidence:whistling2:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

i went to a job once (rental property) in a run down part of town and some punk kids put 2 1" sections of yellow plastic gas pipe down the vent one piece was visible sticking out ,the other section was longer and wedged down in the vent,i made a makeshift tool out of a piece of scrap wood and drilled a screw in on a 45 degree angle and got it out.


----------

